# low posting rate.



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Hi Guys, sorry about my recent low posting rate. I have been strugling with Bach's 1st cello suite on the Bass. I'm playing it in the key it was written so it's a bit tricky. Should be some stuff up on you tube soon though. Just a sign of life post, this. Really.
Cheers
FC


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Just seeing this post brought a smile. Good luck Fergus.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Fergus 
Great to see you about these parts again. Looking forward to the YT postings.


----------

